# Garlic Treatment



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

How do you make the garlic treatment for fish to eat?


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

Loads of the Frozen Fish food like Mysis etc etc come with Garlic in it already, if the 1 you have doesn't you can put the food in a glass, add a little tank water and crush garlic into it and let it sit for a while.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

So it's kind of like a fermentation? Do you used the minced garlic (watery in a container) or whole garlic you crushed your self and then steep the food in it?


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

the oil in the garlic will mix with the shrimp.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What shrimp?

Do you believe one of your fish to have internal parasites or is this preventative in nature?


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

preventative, and I've seen it talked about but never understood exactly how to do it.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You can also buy flake foods with garlic in it. Kensfish.com sells it. Where I got mine.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

What I do is mince the garlic really well,add it to a bowl,and add either the frozen or the pelleted food,place a lid on it,give it a good shake and let it sit for thirty minutes.Then I feed them the pellets or the frozen.I keep what I dont feed in the container and in the fridge.If its the pellets itll keep for a week or so.The frozen for about two days.


----------

